# Media Share and Whole Home DVR



## lwalcott3020 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello, I had media share working great when I only had the router plugged into my HD DVR with ethernet. I recently added Whole Home DVR and needed the cinema connection kit installed. To get this to work I no longer needed the ethernet connection to the DVR. Since the Whole Home DVR was installed I no longer see the media share contents. Do I need to go back and setup my network or will it not work at all.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Whole Home DVR and MediaShare work just fine together. You might want to check to make sure your HD receivers have the same IP address as your home network (if they were booted up before the CCK was installed the could be wrong). You might also just want to double check your PC to make sure the MAC address for the HD receivers are authorized to access your media.


----------



## lwalcott3020 (Mar 24, 2011)

I checked my IP and it is correct and connected. Everything else seems OK also. Can the media share work without the ethernet connection directly to the H24? Any ideas?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes, Media Share works fine through the CCK to all your receivers. If you haven't done so, perform a menu reset on the receivers to see if that kick starts it.

Sometimes it can take up to 30 minutes to an hour after the reset before the menu option shows up.

- Merg


----------



## lwalcott3020 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the help. I finally got it working. I think there was a few problems. But the main problem was I didn't have the media share on in Windows Media Player. I thought I had already done that but I guess not. I downloaded TVersity and so far so good.

I also downloaded FFDshow but wasn't sure I needed it. I have never used it. Anyone know anything about it?


----------

